# venting



## demk323 (Oct 17, 2006)

I am going to start to grow in a 18fx10f area and I was wondering what kind of fans I need I have one Inline fan 740cfm. Inline fans are better to be used to blow air out correct? Also is there anything I can do so I wont need to put a carbon filter from outside for the smell? Thanks guys


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2006)

whats the hieght of your room? so we can calulate cubic feet.
Here is a greenhouse calculator that might help you out.

http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/free.shtml


----------

